# What Are these three Mushrooms?



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

I found these mushrooms this past weekend under mixed woods. What are these mushrooms? Don't freak out - I am not saying that I will eat them.

The first two pictures show the first mushroom. They were numerous.




















//////////////////////////////////
//////////////////////////////////


The follwoing is another mushroom. Is it the Painted Suillus?











////////////////////////////////
///////////////////////////////

The third one looks much like the Common Scaber Stalk.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello FR
Not sure on the first ones,looks like a clitocybe, but by picture alone, I agree with you on the last two.

Mattt


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

First needs a spore print, Clitocybe sp. ?

Second, Painted Suillus more than likely

third, looks like one of the scaber stalks, but boletes can be a pain to identify. Did it bruise, whats the spore color, whas it sticky etc....


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

From the pictures and descriptions of the mushroom books I have I believe the first one is the Sweetbread Mushroom. They are widely distributed in the US.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

A sweatbread mushroom? Whats the latin name?


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> A sweatbread mushroom? Whats the latin name?


The Latin name for the Sweetbread Mushroom is * Clitopilus prunulus*. I have checked several mushroom books to comfirm it. It is an excellent edible mushroom. Personally, I believe it is better than Morels.

Don't make a mistake to mess it with the Sweating Mushroom *Clitocybe dealbata*. Sweating Mushroom is poisonous.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I see a bit of a lavender tinge to that first mushroom. Might be a sticky type cap. Could it be a Blewit?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

definately not a blewit, might be a sweetbread mushroom, but they have a white to greyish cap.


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

spoikey said:


> I think I see a bit of a lavender tinge to that first mushroom. Might be a sticky type cap. Could it be a Blewit?


No. There is no Lavender tinge. It may be because of the background; I took that picture placing the mushroom on the parking lot concret curb.

From the mushroom book - mushrooms Denystified - by David Arora, Blewit is almost purple color. Blewit mostly grow in compost, under blackberry stems, along path and wood borders.

I will try to take another picture of the mushroom with better natural light.


----------

